# What Is Your Age Based On How You See Colors



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

http://www.playbuzz.com/katewalker10/what-is-your-age-based-on-how-you-see-colors


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

I got 25

Your colors perception is extremely detailed.
When you look at a certain picture, place, or object, you don't get lost in the overall vision. Instead, you start with examining all the small details. You look at the blind spots, the color shades, and the movement of the objects. That helps you focus on the overall situation, in order to plan your actions accordingly. 

I will let others decide how accurate this is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2016)

I have the mind of an 18 year old. Now I just need to locate her body.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*25*

Your colors perception is extremely detailed.
When you look at a certain picture, place, or object, you don't get lost in the overall vision. Instead, you start with examining all the small details. You look at the blind spots, the color shades, and the movement of the objects. That helps you focus on the overall situation, in order to plan your actions accordingly.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Impressive! You see colors as an 18 year old. 
Your eyes see detail with extraordinary clarity and precision! 
Getting this result is a big indicator of a healthy vision and an active mind!


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

Your Age: 25
Yourgetty
Your colors perception is extremely detailed. 
When you look at a certain picture, place, or object, you don't get lost in the overall vision. Instead, you start with examining all the small details. You look at the blind spots, the color shades, and the movement of the objects. That helps you focus on the overall situation, in order to plan your actions accordingly.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

34!!

If only the rest of me was 34.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

34 (real age 58) - which is ridiculous as I am slightly colour blind.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

34! 
"Your eyes are fully capable of seeing colors and patterns with precision!
Don't take this sort of wonderful cognitive ability for granted! The more patterns our eyes see, the healthier the mind is!"


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

34.

Your eyes are fully capable of seeing colors and patterns with precision!
Don't take this sort of wonderful cognitive ability for granted! 
The more patterns our eyes see, the healthier the mind is!

Im Colour blind too! :lol:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Dios Míos! 41. I am embarrassed to share it, maybe I don't have a good visual Iq these days, maybe I am color blind, but I am only 23!

How do my preferences for different shades of orange factor in? There were some where I knew what the more perceptive answer theoretically might be, but out of honesty, constrained myself to report only what my eyes could see. The only ones I didn't get were the first ones, which are the brightest. I simply could not decide.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

What with my cataract in the left eye and a new plastic lens in the right eye, I scored thusly, 

"Impressive! You see colors as an 18 year old.
Your eyes see detail with extraordinary clarity and precision!
Getting this result is a big indicator of a healthy vision and an active mind!"

Now I did spend a few years in art school (graphics and commerical art) as a teen, and do have decent color vision, so maybe all that helped, but I am about 3x the age of my color perception.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

You are drawn to things that speak to you on a much deeper level, rather than just focusing on the biggest, most colorful object in your immediate environment.
For something to get your full attention, it needs to approach you on a much deeper level. Your emotions need to speak with your eyes and your environment. Without an emotional connection, you might as well be looking at a blank space. 

And my age, based on this?

87! That's 87!!!!!

Obviously I've aged a bit in the last 3 weeks...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

We are the true "forum greybeards". Older than our years. At least it seems to remain optimistic about the varying results.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I got 18. Which is nice considering I'm 19. I was starting to feel old there


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

25 here. This really made my day!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Strange. I sent this quiz to both of my kids and they each got age 18 as I did.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

87!!!



> You are drawn to things that speak to you on a much deeper level, rather than just focusing on the biggest, most colorful object in your immediate environment.
> 
> For something to get your full attention, it needs to approach you on a much deeper level. Your emotions need to speak with your eyes and your environment. Without an emotional connection, you might as well be looking at a blank space.


I don't know if I agree with the final result, but it is what it is! :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Strange. I sent this quiz to both of my kids and they each got age 18 as I did.


The apple falls never far from the tree


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dr Johnson said:


> 34!!
> 
> If only the rest of me was 34.


Believe me...you have complete/compleat empathy here.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Based on the "test", I am 25 - I don't know if I should cry or drink my whole bottle of 25 year old Single Malt Scotch by myself ?!?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

25
Your colors perception is extremely detailed. 
When you look at a certain picture, place, or object, you don't get lost in the overall vision. Instead, you start with examining all the small details. You look at the blind spots, the color shades, and the movement of the objects. That helps you focus on the overall situation, in order to plan your actions accordingly.

Cor - I'm a bit more than twice that.

Pugg - I *like* you!


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Okay, we've all been shamelessly flattered (okay, almost all ), so where is the sales pitch? I'm confused.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

34
Your eyes are fully capable of seeing colors and patterns with precision!
Don't take this sort of wonderful cognitive ability for granted! The more patterns our eyes see, the healthier the mind is!

Seven years older than me, there.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

So what happens if a color blind person takes this test?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

25

This "test" seems to be wholly inaccurate judging by my and everyone else's scores.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm slightly color-blind (typical male trait) so I wouldn't even attempt to do this.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

18 yo. I feel two years younger!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

It says I'm 42, which is double my real age :lol:

"Your brain is able to analyze colors very quickly, resulting in an edge over most of the population. 
You can analyze different shades and contrasts even when the colors prove to be tricky ones."


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Florestan said:


> So what happens if a color blind person takes this test?


I got:

*Your Age: 25*

Your colors perception is extremely detailed. 
When you look at a certain picture, place, or object, you don't get lost in the overall vision. Instead, you start with examining all the small details. You look at the blind spots, the color shades, and the movement of the objects. That helps you focus on the overall situation, in order to plan your actions accordingly.

Younger than me, as with most here...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

18 Not bad for a 54 year old!


----------



## Machiavel (Apr 12, 2010)

Strange test as I did it without différent options and I get same résulte. I guess only some answers change the outcome


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Reference Post #30:



> So what happens if a color blind person takes this test?





> Your colors perception is extremely detailed.


Well that proves the test to be extremely worthless!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Florestan said:


> Well that proves the test to be extremely worthless!


Granted, I'm only partially color blind, but yes, pretty worthless.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

25, now I can go out and party all night


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> Granted, I'm only partially color blind, but yes, pretty worthless.


My daughter made a good point,



> A color blind person could have extremely detailed color perception. At least for some, green and red are the only colors they have trouble with. The dog is color blind and can see more shades of blue than we can.


So perhaps the test is set up to allow for good results from color-blind people.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> 25, now I can go out and party all night


Don't do it!!! The hangover will mess you up big-time when you get up........


----------



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

25. I'm 24. A shameful game!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

18, pure and simple!


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

25. Hmmm quite accurate


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Like many other posters, I got a result of 25. That's ten years younger than my actual age. It seems that many of us classical music lovers are good at perceiving subtle shades of color...perhaps it's the Mozart effect at work!


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

87. Only off by 36 years. BTW, I'm not 121.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I got 18. I see colors as an 18 year old. A "significant" differential, given my biological age.

So how come I keep driving through red lights? 

So don't mess with me, because I will come back at you with a colorful response.

Finally, a valid quiz!! :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

quietfire said:


> 25. Hmmm quite accurate


You didn't cheat, didn't you?


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm 18/56!

I don't know if this has been mentioned on the thread previously, but it was not simply about seeing colors; is was also about using your _mind_ to _see through_ some of the ways the test was trying to trick you. Apparently, I didn't fall for many of them.

Frankly, my eyes are crap, but it is good to know the ol' grey matter still matters.


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

25, apparently. I'll get there in 8 years...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jacred said:


> 25, apparently. I'll get there in 8 years...


Dog's years or normal years.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2017)

Reassured that my age matches the ulitimate answer to everything...42.

Allegedly, my "brain is able to analyze colors very quickly, resulting in an edge over most of the population"


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Your Age: 25
Yourgetty
Your colors perception is extremely detailed. 
When you look at a certain picture, place, or object, you don't get lost in the overall vision. Instead, you start with examining all the small details. You look at the blind spots, the color shades, and the movement of the objects. That helps you focus on the overall situation, in order to plan your actions accordingly.

Out by 8 years.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I also got 34...
Your eyes are fully capable of seeing colors and patterns with precision! 
Don't take this sort of wonderful cognitive ability for granted! The more patterns our eyes see, the healthier the mind is!
...I'm famous for being colourblind


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2017)

25 (I wish!!)

Your colors perception is extremely detailed.
When you look at a certain picture, place, or object, you don't get lost in the overall vision. Instead, you start with examining all the small details. You look at the blind spots, the color shades, and the movement of the objects. That helps you focus on the overall situation, in order to plan your actions accordingly.


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Dog's years or normal years.


...Normal. But I wouldn't mind being 23 and 6/7 years old. :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

What if I'm colour blind - am i dead................


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

i have the color vision of a 25 year old !! Yes 
My wife asked for more testing on other faculties...


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Jos said:


> i have the color vision of a 25 year old !! Yes
> My wife asked for more testing on other faculties...


Well, heck. Now I need to go do a smelling test...


----------

